# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Υπόλοιπα >  Πινακας Οργανων Ξυλολεβητα

## meletis_m

Εχω το παραπανω πινακα χωρις ρυθμιστη για να ελεγχω τη ενταση του φυσητηρα.
Ειναι αυτος εδω:
http://www.telethermansi.gr/el-gr/Pr...9-a757d8e33b23
Ακριβως το επομενο μοντελο με ρυθμιστη στοιχιζει 90€
Ελεγα να μην το αλλαξω 
http://www.telethermansi.gr/el-gr/Pr...c#.WoXK4eCTvqA
Θα φωναξω τον ηλεκτρολογο  , γιατι φυσαει αρκετα πολυ και τρωει γρηγορα τα ξυλα

Στάλθηκε από το HT7 Pro μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## meletis_m

Γινεται σε αυτο που εχω να βαλω ποτενσιομετρο;

Στάλθηκε από το HT7 Pro μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------

